# Website for tracking share prices?



## leesider29 (11 Aug 2009)

Which is the better website for tracking the most up to date share prices? I presume it is www.ise.ie but a friend of mine thinks goodbodys has the more up to date.....anyone know for sure?

thanks


----------



## j26 (11 Aug 2009)

I use iGoogle with a couple of gadgets to track a few shares (and weather and news) - the prices come from Yahoo which are about 20 minutes delayed.

The gadget I use for shares is here


----------



## mercman (11 Aug 2009)

praetserge said:


> Why don't you open a share dealing account and see live prices.



I don't think you can get live prices unless you pay a Stock Exchange membership fee. Stockbroker prices are delayed 20 mins, but their own dealing prices are obviously live.


----------



## heno55 (12 Aug 2009)

i use sharewatch for irish shares,if you click on the iseq link you get a streaming list that you can see changing constantly,i dont know that it is instant but any time that i bought shares the price quoted over the phone matched almost exactly


----------



## Chris (12 Aug 2009)

Open a demo account with worldspreads.ie
It's free and you get live prices for quite a few Irish, EU and US shares


----------



## Locke (12 Aug 2009)

Have a look at this one either. It's hosted by the crowd that host my websites:

http://www.sharewatch.com/


----------

